# drooping eyelids



## bellapops (May 19, 2006)

hello people,
just joined site, and have a question about my 5 month old golden's eyelids. the lower lids seem to droop enough to see the red membrane under the lower lid about half the time. don't have specific indicators about when it happens, just once i see it and continue to look, it will go away, then return. are they just tired lids and the muscles haven't developed yet? any thing to worry about at this stage? thanks


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

bellapops said:


> hello people,
> just joined site, and have a question about my 5 month old golden's eyelids. the lower lids seem to droop enough to see the red membrane under the lower lid about half the time. don't have specific indicators about when it happens, just once i see it and continue to look, it will go away, then return. are they just tired lids and the muscles haven't developed yet? any thing to worry about at this stage? thanks


Samson's eyes get like that when he's been sleeping.... Not sure why it happens, but as he wakes up, it goes away...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

By the way, welcome to the forum....:wave:


----------



## Leo's Mom (Feb 27, 2006)

I might have an idea on this one. Does your dog have any known allergies? My Cheena (who is allergic to everything) gets the droopy eye thing when she is having a flare up. This usually happens when she has been outside with grass and pollen. Her food allergies cause other symptoms with her skin.

I usually use warm compresses - you'll probably laugh with this one - but I use tea bags with caffeine. Cheena just lays there on her back and lets me hold the tea bags on her eyes. This usually gets things more comfortable for her. If things get really bad I have drops from the vet. I can't remember what kinda meds they are...


----------



## bellapops (May 19, 2006)

*thanks for your response*

i don't think it's an allergic reaction. she shows no additional signs of an allergy, but ill pay attention to the possibilities.

thank you,
bellapops


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Its exceedingly rare for a 5-month old pup to have any allergic reactions...

Though I don't know what to tell you exactly except I wouldn't worry too much about it as your pup is still going through so many rapid physical changes, with some things growing faster than other parts... but if you are really concerned then I would have a vet look at her and give you a professional (experienced and educated) opinion.

Got any pictures of what you are talking about? Might spurn some other forum posters with ideas... just a thought...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

If it's the same thing that Samson gets, I've seen pictures in Golden Retriever books...which is why I've never worried about it.... I've always kinda thought of it as the same thing as people getting bags under their eyes when they get woke up....


----------



## bellapops (May 19, 2006)

*droopy eyelids*

thanks monomer and rick,

it's not a great concern, and frankly a character trait i can live with. just thought someone might have observed this in their dog. i'm new to the site and will soon get a snapshot of bella.

pops


----------



## jcw503 (Apr 6, 2007)

I just recieved a 16 wk old golden puppy (Hunter). I was concerned about the same issue with his eyelids. Otherwise he seems very happy and healthy. He does have an appointment with our vet this morning, so I'll let you know what she says...


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

Let us know! Micah gets that sometimes too, especially when he just woke up. It only droops but a little though, just enough to see some red-ness on the bottom of his eyes...


----------



## bellapops (May 19, 2006)

as bella is 16 months old now, the problem no longer exsists. i think it's a matter of muscle development, and or growing into all that skin.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

I noticed it with Geddy to when we brought her home. I just looked at other pictures on the net and kinda figured that it was normal for the goldens.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I'm pretty sure it's normal for goldens and also for labs. I've also seen it in a more extreme way in some large breeds such as Newfoundland's and St. Bernard's.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

In some goldens, drooping eyelids are the result of genetics. It is a very common trait (an AKC judge would call it a fault) in this breed. Sometimes it looks worse when they are tired.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Buzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------

